# Who do your babies look like?



## JadeBaby75

I get half and half. Some people swear she is the spitting image of me and my mom, others tell me she gets her looks all from her dad :haha: I think she is a really good mix of the two. 

I would post pictures but I am at work right now, so Ill do it later.

Just curious though, who do you think your babies take after?


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla is the spit of her dad! though looking back at my baby pictures she looks a lot how I did. Not many people think she looks like me apart from her ears and lips which are identical to mine. He managed to get all the looks though lol, doesn't seem fair seeing as I was the one that was pregnant and gave birth x


----------



## Thaynes

It is pretty much the same way with Mikey. Some people say he looks just like me and others say he looks just like OH. My parents and OH's parents both say that Mikey looks like OH. I'll let you decided.
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









mic and mikey.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 13









mikey.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rileybaby

When Riley was younger, he looked just like my sister!! Now he's gotten bigger he REALLY looks like his dad. Will post pictures up later as im at college atm:flow:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Thaynes said:


> It is pretty much the same way with Mikey. Some people say he looks just like me and others say he looks just like OH. My parents and OH's parents both say that Mikey looks like OH. I'll let you decided.

I think he favors you more than his dad. Im not just saying that to be nice either! :thumbup:


----------



## JadeBaby75

EllaAndLyla said:


> Lyla is the spit of her dad! though looking back at my baby pictures she looks a lot how I did. Not many people think she looks like me apart from her ears and lips which are identical to mine. He managed to get all the looks though lol, doesn't seem fair seeing as I was the one that was pregnant and gave birth x

My OH's sister in law is like that. She gave birth to two beautiful children who look exactly like thier dad and not a bit like her. :wacko:


----------



## stephx

Ava is the spit of her dad... ill get pics x


----------



## sam_mumtobe

She's all her dad except her lips and her temper! Lol she got them from me :smug:


----------



## Tanara

_Everyone thinks my kids look like me 

Taye
https://i54.tinypic.com/2wcgw40.jpg
Fayth And Her Daddy
https://i56.tinypic.com/1zzmgy.jpg
Me and The Kids
https://i54.tinypic.com/ra6bls.jpg

^^^ Hahaha my eyes dont look like that wth
I dont really know who they look like lol_


----------



## cammy

when he was born he was 100% OH but now he's sort of starting to look like how i did as a little kid.


----------



## bbyno1

Hm..Aliyah has my shaped face and my eye sockets. OH colouring of the eyes more,our skin tone (me n OH have the same anyway)lol. And my lips,OH's chin lol proppa mixture!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Everyone says Riley looks like her daddy. But she looks almost identical to my baby pictures 
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/4e8a97a4.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/be620c57.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/2902ea4f.jpg


Excuse the randomness of the pictures of me and him. There are only a few of us on my phone where were looking at the camera lol

Edited: changed picture of Riley to one with her eyes open lol I had a dumb moment :dohh:


----------



## Thaynes

Nervousmomtob said:


> Everyone says Riley looks like her daddy. But she looks almost identical to my baby pictures
> https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/4e8a97a4.jpg
> 
> https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/be620c57.jpg
> 
> https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/2902ea4f.jpg
> 
> 
> Excuse the randomness of the pictures of me and him. There are only a few of us on my phone where were looking at the camera lol
> 
> Edited: changed picture of Riley to one with her eyes open lol I had a dumb moment :dohh:

I can see a little of both of you in the picture of her.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn has my coloring and wider eyes, but he has all Evan's facial structure. We get pretty half and half though with who he looks like though.

These are both from when he was 8 months.

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223915_10150731116395230_786935229_20094677_5350947_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198799_10150723392625230_786935229_20001270_387050_n.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

i think Jax looks like DH 
here is Jax
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Jax.jpg
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Engagement%20Pictures/ido.jpg

this is Aiden and his dad i think Aiden looks like me
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/kevin.jpg
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/DSCN0705-Copy.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

Ermmm I would say the twins mostly look like each other.... yeah definately each other!! :rofl:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

vinteenage said:


> Finn has my coloring and wider eyes, but he has all Evan's facial structure. We get pretty half and half though with who he looks like though.
> 
> These are both from when he was 8 months.
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223915_10150731116395230_786935229_20094677_5350947_n.jpg
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198799_10150723392625230_786935229_20001270_387050_n.jpg

He really looks like your OH.


----------



## Julymom2be

Everyone says Belle looks like my dad. Their baby pictures look exactly the same. I'm not sure who she looks like though.

Belle


Me


Belle and her dad (I regret still having pics of him)


----------



## hot tea

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/60270_1631936361346_1324759268_3069950_4265748_n.jpg?dl=1
https://hphotos-iad1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/330164_2395812337768_1324759268_4181551_803787328_o.jpg
https://hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/340965_2395824738078_1324759268_4181556_1121056683_o.jpg

Imo he looks like both of us, but more like me in everything but coloring.


----------



## x__amour

https://i54.tinypic.com/zter2q.jpg

Tori is literally a girl version of her dad. She has almost NOTHING of me. The only thing she has from me would be small feet and a small stature. She has his facial structure, his ears, his blue eyes, nose, hair, mouth, etc. I'm almost not there at all!


----------



## vinteenage

Shannon, Tori definitely has your eye shape and is her nose really Zach's? It looks more like yours to me.


----------



## bbyno1

Rufff pictures lol but me and fob when Aliyah was a baby.


Pictures removed..


----------



## Desi's_lost

On Bones they said in the first year of life babies look like the fathers so that the fathers recognize them. Dunno if thats true but when Syri was born looked just like jerkface. Now I think its evening out but she still looks more like him than me. She just got my eyes which I feel is my best feature so I'm aces bout that. :haha:

Boy had to dig that outta the closet. Appologies for the bad quality. Tis a picture of a picture.
 



Attached Files:







103_1409.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 30









103_1411.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 28


----------



## aidensxmomma

My kids look almost exactly like their dad, especially Aiden. Actually, Mady looks almost exactly like her aunt (my OH's sister). I have a picture of my OH and his sister when they were little and even my mom though that it was a picture of Aiden and Mady. :dohh::haha:

*The first picture is of me and my OH (sorry it's sideways)
*The second picture is of the kids
*The third picture is of me, my OH's sister, and my OH. I figured I'd show you who Mady takes after. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







z-me and tommy.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 13









000aiden and mady.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 8









z-me tommy and tracy.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bexxx

Isla is looks like her dad and my sister...none of me!:cry:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Nervousmomtob said:


> Everyone says Riley looks like her daddy. But she looks almost identical to my baby pictures
> https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/4e8a97a4.jpg
> 
> https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/be620c57.jpg
> 
> https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/2902ea4f.jpg
> 
> 
> Excuse the randomness of the pictures of me and him. There are only a few of us on my phone where were looking at the camera lol
> 
> Edited: changed picture of Riley to one with her eyes open lol I had a dumb moment :dohh:

I think she has her dads features but looks like you.


----------



## 10.11.12

I think Edie looks like me but I might be biased 

Edie and me

FOB

Me

Edie (old pic)


----------



## JadeBaby75

aidensxmomma said:


> My kids look almost exactly like their dad, especially Aiden. Actually, Mady looks almost exactly like her aunt (my OH's sister). I have a picture of my OH and his sister when they were little and even my mom though that it was a picture of Aiden and Mady. :dohh::haha:
> 
> *The first picture is of me and my OH (sorry it's sideways)
> *The second picture is of the kids
> *The third picture is of me, my OH's sister, and my OH. I figured I'd show you who Mady takes after. :thumbup:

Wow your son looks identical to his father!


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Shannon, Tori definitely has your eye shape and is her nose really Zach's? It looks more like yours to me.

You're right. She definitely has my eye shape but Zach's eye color. As for the nose, definitely his! I wish I had a baby picture to show of Zach but they're identical!


----------



## rileybaby

Shannon - Tori really does look like your OH!!


I hardly have any pictures of me and Riley:blush::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







us1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









daddy& baby.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









Riley0911.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JadeBaby75

What do you think?

I cant find any good ones of me and Jade :nope:
 



Attached Files:







10-18-2011 10;02;23 PM7.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









jade and dad.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1199.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









10-18-2011 10;02;23 PM1 - Copy.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AirForceWife7

I see you for sure!!!!!! Hahaha awww :)


----------



## Rhio92

I don't know :haha: Help!

This is me (on left)
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/party.jpg

This is knobhead.
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0087.jpg

Connor!
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/connor-4.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

I see both of you in Connor .. but more you :winkwink:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Here is Brenna & I:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/0132.jpg

Now Brenna & Jon:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/118.jpg

Now Just Brenna:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/079.jpg


----------



## Nervousmomtob

AirForceWife7 said:


> Here is Brenna & I:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/0132.jpg
> 
> Now Brenna & Jon:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/118.jpg
> 
> Now Just Brenna:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/079.jpg

I think she looks like you :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think so too! Hehe :D She's got her daddy's personality though ... & his skin color .. it's pretty sad whenever your 9 month old is more tan than you! Hahahahaha


----------



## Shannyxox

I think he looks more like me?
When he was first born, he was OH all over! But now i thinks hes more me, Although when hes asleep he looks like OH.

First 2 pictures are of me as a baby
3rd and 4th are of Riley
Last pic me and OH 
What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0404.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0408.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









8days old (2).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0231.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









DSCF1651.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Shannyxox

AirForceWife7 said:


> I think so too! Hehe :D She's got her daddy's personality though ... & his skin color .. it's pretty sad whenever your 9 month old is more tan than you! Hahahahaha

She looks a lot like you! Defo has your eyes :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Nervousmomtob said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Here is Brenna & I:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/0132.jpg
> 
> Now Brenna & Jon:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/118.jpg
> 
> Now Just Brenna:
> 
> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/079.jpg
> 
> I think she looks like you :)Click to expand...

This is a close one! I was going to say you all the way til I saw her dad! LOL. I think she is a mix but favors you more with the eyes and the nose!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Shannyxox said:


> I think he looks more like me?
> When he was first born, he was OH all over! But now i thinks hes more me, Although when hes asleep he looks like OH.
> 
> First 2 pictures are of me as a baby
> 3rd and 4th are of Riley
> Last pic me and OH
> What do you think?

Spitting image of you as a baby. Jade is the same way. But I also see ALOT of his dad in him. Im torn :shrug:


----------



## JadeBaby75

10.11.12 said:


> I think Edie looks like me but I might be biased
> 
> View attachment 283144
> Edie and me
> 
> View attachment 283148
> FOB
> 
> View attachment 283149
> Me
> 
> View attachment 283150
> Edie (old pic)

I kinda think her her Dad more with some of your features... sorry I feel so bad telling moms that IDK why. LOL. :shrug:


----------



## FayDanielle

When she was born, absolute double of her dad!
Now, shes more me, and my double when I was a baby!

Looks just like her Daddy here!
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297112_10150316795248412_516963411_8164941_918827332_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185256_10150256761028412_516963411_7728075_7480519_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207857_10150154314678412_516963411_6833161_6326371_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/168739_499797178411_516963411_6360213_4138897_n.jpg



Baby me.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305737_10150272571013412_516963411_7884616_5975589_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314211_10150272570138412_516963411_7884611_4133244_n.jpg

Her Dad(on right)
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312552_10150302911312061_667432060_8466314_1792319888_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/6280_120122842060_667432060_2882373_6840393_n.jpg

Me
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293389_10150294329748412_516963411_8044291_2134684886_n.jpg

Sorry for all the photos! Its really hard to show in pictures I think!


----------



## vinteenage

Oh my goodness Fay she does look just like you as a baby! I never would have said she resembles you much blush:) but it's clear she will!


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee looked like Dan at birth but looks like me now. Kat on the other hand is a splitting image of dad


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth used to look a lot like me but he looks a lot like OH now. But who knows LOL. This is a pic of him and I, I think we look a lot alike!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228150_2043410765775_1259542930_2457535_7391670_n.jpg


----------



## 10.11.12

JadeBaby75 said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I think Edie looks like me but I might be biased
> 
> View attachment 283144
> Edie and me
> 
> View attachment 283148
> FOB
> 
> View attachment 283149
> Me
> 
> View attachment 283150
> Edie (old pic)
> 
> I kinda think her her Dad more with some of your features... sorry I feel so bad telling moms that IDK why. LOL. :shrug:Click to expand...

haha it's fine, I think she'll have more my coloring but it's still early :) Jade is such a cutie!


----------



## AriannasMama

Not too sure, some say she's my double, some say OHs double, some say a perfect mix

Ari and OH:


Ari:


me and Ari when she was a newborn (can't find any recent ones!)


----------



## JadeBaby75

10.11.12 said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> I think Edie looks like me but I might be biased
> 
> View attachment 283144
> Edie and me
> 
> View attachment 283148
> FOB
> 
> View attachment 283149
> Me
> 
> View attachment 283150
> Edie (old pic)
> 
> I kinda think her her Dad more with some of your features... sorry I feel so bad telling moms that IDK why. LOL. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> haha it's fine, I think she'll have more my coloring but it's still early :) Jade is such a cutie!Click to expand...

Thanks! You are so right they change so fast. Jade was identical to her dad at birth but started to look more lke me in just a few days. Here are some pics of Jade as a newborn then the 2nd and 3rd day she starts to take after me more.
 



Attached Files:







Jade Victoria 044.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









Jade Victoria 065.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0184.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0206.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JadeBaby75

amygwen said:


> Kenneth used to look a lot like me but he looks a lot like OH now. But who knows LOL. This is a pic of him and I, I think we look a lot alike!
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228150_2043410765775_1259542930_2457535_7391670_n.jpg

That is a really cute pic of you and your son!! I literally said AWWW :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

you tell me?:shrug:

Luke and I 
Mikah and I
Luke and Mikah
Me
Mikah
 



Attached Files:







luke.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6









usss.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCF9718.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









moi.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









DSCF2453.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> you tell me?:shrug:
> 
> Luke and I
> Mikah and I
> Luke and Mikah
> Me
> Mikah

More mikah!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2341.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









DSCF2343.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tanara

_she looks just like you Fay!! _


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh everyone says annie looks like FOB, but its only because they both have blonde hair.. her face/build and deffo her toes and ears come from me.. and the only was you can tell the difference between a pic of me as a baby and a pic of her, is her blonde hair and mine was reallly dark brown x


----------



## JadeBaby75

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> you tell me?:shrug:
> 
> Luke and I
> Mikah and I
> Luke and Mikah
> Me
> Mikah

I have no idea on this one! He kinda just looks like a mix.


----------



## Strawberrymum

JadeBaby75 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Kenneth used to look a lot like me but he looks a lot like OH now. But who knows LOL. This is a pic of him and I, I think we look a lot alike!
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228150_2043410765775_1259542930_2457535_7391670_n.jpg
> 
> That is a really cute pic of you and your son!! I literally said AWWW :haha:Click to expand...

Cute picture! He looks alot like you! My LO looks like me and my sister I'll try find some pictures


----------



## amygwen

JadeBaby75 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Kenneth used to look a lot like me but he looks a lot like OH now. But who knows LOL. This is a pic of him and I, I think we look a lot alike!
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228150_2043410765775_1259542930_2457535_7391670_n.jpg
> 
> That is a really cute pic of you and your son!! I literally said AWWW :haha:Click to expand...

Aww thank you :hugs:

It's one of my favorites, it was taken on my 1st Mother's day! So I'm glad we have such a nice picture together, it's hard to get good ones :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

amygwen said:


> Kenneth used to look a lot like me but he looks a lot like OH now. But who knows LOL. This is a pic of him and I, I think we look a lot alike!
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228150_2043410765775_1259542930_2457535_7391670_n.jpg

Aww! He looks so much like you


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Tanara said:


> _she looks just like you Fay!! _

I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## AirForceWife7

WOW Amy, Kenny is the spitting image of you :winkwink:


----------



## Mii

Myles looks like a mix between me and FOB. 
But everyone says he looks more like me cause he has my eyes and ears :)


----------



## ONoez2010

i think he looks more like FOB than me but tell me what you think..? 
Michael and FOB
https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s217/krito22pk/163266_1761274630317_1192590389_1980554_1524641_n.jpg
Me
https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s217/krito22pk/9524_162749672347_777092347_2652568_5018108_n.jpg
Michael
https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s217/krito22pk/Michael_Ethan17-1.png


----------



## Becca xo

When Hayden was born he was the spit of my OH, but now he's a bit older he looks more like me, he has my nose, eyes, ears & face shape he has my OH lips and he frowns when he concentrates just like his Daddy :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

Everyone says he looks like me, my Dad or my brother. When he was born he looked like FOB. He has his ears, hairline and toes. Hopefully thats all he got. I don't think people would say if they thought he looked like FOB cause I'd probably throw something at them!


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie looks like me when I was a baby, but I think she looks like her half sister too.?

Hollie and ME
Hollie now.
Hollie's half sister as a baby.
 



Attached Files:







PA200051.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









PA200023.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7









kody.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chelsdavison

me
chris
me and ella
ella










cant really tell. she looks like herself to me


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> On Bones they said *in the first year of life babies look like the fathers so that the fathers recognize them.* Dunno if thats true but when Syri was born looked just like jerkface. Now I think its evening out but she still looks more like him than me. She just got my eyes which I feel is my best feature so I'm aces bout that. :haha:
> 
> Boy had to dig that outta the closet. Appologies for the bad quality. Tis a picture of a picture.

I heard that too, before the days of DNA tests :haha:

Noah definitely looked like FOB when he was younger, now I think he's more me :D But still probably a bit of FOB.

1 - FOB and Noah (5 months)
2 - FOB and Noah on Christmas Day (9 months)
3 - FOB and Noah the other day (19 months)
4 - Me and Noah on Christmas Day (9 months)
5 - Me and Noah on my birthday (17 months)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0024.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 22









Screen shot 2010-12-26 at 01.03.04.png
File size: 360 KB
Views: 24









IMG_1088.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 21









DSCN0073.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 20









Photo on 2011-08-11 at 10.24 #3.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xgem27x

Anna, Noah was the spitting image of FOB when he was little, I didnt think he looked like you at all, but now I can hardly see FOB in him at all, he's just like you!


----------



## annawrigley

xgem27x said:


> Anna, Noah was the spitting image of FOB when he was little, I didnt think he looked like you at all, but now I can hardly see FOB in him at all, he's just like you!

Woohoo :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## mayb_baby

None of us :cry::cry::cry:
As a baby his dad I think but now no one:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0118.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 14









DSCF0099.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11









DSCF1303.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 21









DSCF3416.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 15


----------



## smatheson

I think he definately have a mix between you too now!:thumbup:


----------



## Thaynes

PP mentioned this. Just thought I'd share-https://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/22/health/22real.html

Talks about the study with babies looking like their fathers.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I get told she looks like my Grandma ALOT :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







1107.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## tasha41

My LO is actually a fairly good 50/50 split of us. She has a lot of my features, but a couple of her dad's. She has my kind of hair- fine hairs but thick, curly hair.. and her dad's colouring, like his olive skin, his brown eyes, and her hair is brown (mine was blonde then dirty blonde until eventually going a medium brown colour when I was older)... his has always been just about black, but hers I think will go darker like his in time...


----------



## stephx

Buuuump 

Ava looks loads like her dad i think... same ears, nose, mouth, eyes, hairline lol more in person 



she looks nothing like me!


----------



## stephx

Better pic :D


----------



## rileybaby

JadeBaby75 said:


> I get told she looks like my Grandma ALOT :shrug:

Jade really does look like your grandma!:flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Steph, Ava looks just like her daddy!

Anna, Noah looks like is dad but defo has your nose and eyes!


----------



## Ashleii15

His daddy.


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Steph, Ava looks just like her daddy!
> 
> Anna, Noah looks like is dad but defo has your nose and eyes!

Me just buzzing when I popped him out cos he had my nose :haha: It was an ongoing debate all through my pregnancy which I have definitely won :smug:

And agree, Ava deffo has her daddy's ears!!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh annie has most of my features.. but daddies colouring - mummy's toes deffo!! and mummys build and height etc, atm any way..
but everyone says she looks like daddy because of colouring.. 
i have no idea - her personality's more mine though!!
xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

As a little baby (like 0-6 months) I think she looked like my sister:

Left is issy, right is my sister....

Now I don't think she looks much like me or FOB?

me and Issy...

I won't post one of FOB because we aren't together and I feel cheeky posting pictures of him on the internet that he doesn't know about :flower:


----------



## cookie123

I dont see any of Lexi's dad in her at all! everyone says shes the spitting image of me as a toddler!


----------



## vaniilla

looks exactly like dh although he has a few of my features :flower:


----------



## cookie123

oops didnt even finish writing that! lol 
the first one is me at 2 and the second one is her...im way better at cutting her fringe than my mum was at cutting mine! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







160.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 11









429.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## we can't wait

I think LO is good combination of us both... but I guess she leans more towards looking like DH. :flow:


----------



## faolan5109

as much as Lane has my nose he look like his Bio dad. first is his bio dad, then my Lane, then lane and I.
 



Attached Files:







asshole.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









5.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









386840_316832734993930_100000016195376_1402073_1136443354_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian looks like his dad not that I like to admit it lol xxx


----------



## newmommy23

she looks just like her dad, nothing like me :x


----------



## faolan5109

newmommy23 said:


> she looks just like her dad, nothing like me :x

I think mooly has your nose to be honest


----------

